# YCBCr X vs RGB



## albatros1981 (14. August 2016)

hallo ihr,

ich hab vor kurzem schon mal einen beitrag zu seltsamen grafikkarteneinstellungen erstellt. da steht aber noch etwas was mich leicht verwirrt. ich kann bei "ausgabe-farbformat" zwischen "YCbCr422", "YCbCr444" und "RGB" wählen. was auf wikipedia steht 1, 2 hilft mir nicht wirklich weiter

bei YCbCr gehe ich mal davon aus das der größere wert der bessere ist aber was unterscheidet nun eigentlich YCbCrXXX von RGB?


----------



## max310kc (14. August 2016)

YCbCr un d RGB sind verschiedene Modelle wie man Farben beschreiben kann. Bei Ersterem erstellst du die Endfarbe aus 2 Grundfarben und einem Helligkeitswert, bei Letzerem aus 3 Grundfarben. 

444 und 422 bei YCbCr beschreibt wie genau die Daten übertragen werden. Bei 444 werden die Farben und die helligkeit gleich hoch aufgelöst. Bei 422 werden die Farben weniger gut aufgelöst als die Helligkeit. Da das Auge was Helligkeit angeht genauer arbeitet, als was Farben angeht, kann man so relativ gut Übertragungsbandbreite einsparen, ohne dass es zu großen Qualitätsverlusten kommt.


----------



## Gimmick (14. August 2016)

Farbunterabtastung – Wikipedia

Das hilft dir vielleicht weiter bezüglich 444/422.


----------



## albatros1981 (7. September 2016)

also kurz gesagt: ob "YCbCr422", "YCbCr444" oder "RGB", auf die leistung de grafikkarte hat das keinen einfluss?


----------

